# Fuel consumption on early Container vessels



## Brunopilot (Mar 20, 2013)

Although such figures are listed in Lloyd's Registers for relatively new vessels, not much data can be found for the first two generations of container ships (1957-1978), especially for steamers.

I understand that at $2,50/ton, consumption considerations were non-existent, but that all changed after 1973.

If anyone can help in providing this data for the early container ship, this researcher would be very pleased.


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

Brunopilot said:


> Although such figures are listed in Lloyd's Registers for relatively new vessels, not much data can be found for the first two generations of container ships (1957-1978), especially for steamers.
> 
> I understand that at $2,50/ton, consumption considerations were non-existent, but that all changed after 1973.
> 
> If anyone can help in providing this data for the early container ship, this researcher would be very pleased.


I don't know whether my memory is playing tricks but the figure of 210 tons per day springs to mind for Atlantic Causeway - a 2nd Generation with ACL/Cunard around the early 1970's

Regards,

Howard


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Far East Bays - twin screw Stal AP were about 360 tpd, baby bays about half that at full speed, 30 tpd to keep the lights on in port though!!


----------



## Brunopilot (Mar 20, 2013)

Duncan112

The fuel bills must have greatly decreased when the Big Bays and the little ones were converted to motor ships !


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

I seem to remember that the small Bays design consumption was 140 tons a day at 32,000 shp but that in fact it was about 20 tons higher, but that didn't really matter in 1969!


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Duncan112 said:


> Far East Bays - twin screw Stal AP were about 360 tpd, baby bays about half that at full speed, 30 tpd to keep the lights on in port though!!


In the late 60s whilst sailing on ferries we had a passenger who was a C/e on the big Steam turbine B,he was on his way home on leave whilst his ship was being re engined over on the continent,
jimen boats,he said that at full speed they used nearly 600tpd


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

I was told that the baby bays consumption was about 220 tons per day but i could be wrong though.


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have sailed on a bunch of the early- second generation containerships, some purpose built, some conversions- and also the former Sea Land SL7's- the USL Mariner Container Conversions burned around 110 tpd, the APL conversions around 116 tpd, the AEL Sea Witch class around the same. The Sun Trailerships usually around 164 tpd, of course all of this pales to the SL7's- which were about 650 tpd at 33 knots- the above consumptions were average for about 90% load, loaded- all steamers...


----------



## docdiesel (Aug 25, 2007)

I was engineer cadet on the Tokyo & Liverpool Bay.
I have just looked at my records from 1977 & 1979
Tokyo Bay was on a economy trail running one boiler whilst at sea, running at about 18 to 20 Kts she was Burning about 200 Tons/day
Liverpool Bay was doing something similar in 1979. However for some reason we did a passage from Suez to Southampton at "Extra" Full speed giving everything we had doing about 26-28 Kts she was burning 420 Tons/Day.
Hope this helps


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

I remember on the Liverpool bay class when i was first on them in the early 80's they used to say once we cleared Suez homeward bound...not long now lads 4 to the rock and 2 to the dock! Must have been a record breaker that one docdiesel at 26-28 knots!


----------



## seagem (Cornish) (Dec 26, 2012)

*Liverpool Bay Class Engine and Fuel*

In his book 'There Go The Ships', Marshall Meek, Ocean Fleets Naval Architect (responsible for these and the Encounter Bays) says that, after discussion of 120,000 horsepower, he was cut back, by the directors, 'to an arbitrary 80,000 hoorsepower'. At this level, the fuel consumption was 400 tons/day. Sea trails, off the Norwegian coast, produced 'over 30 knots'. These figures tie in well enough with 'docdiesel', where he was running loaded and trials would have been in ballast.

I note also 'howardws' contribution regarding the Encounter Bays 32,000 hp and 140/160 tons/day. These figures seem to tie in with my experience (1968) of Blue Funnel S.S. Perseus, which was 15,500 hp and 84 tons/day. It might have been expected that efficiency had improved in the 18 years between them, but, even at 160 tons/day, if fuel was cheap, there was perhaps no great incentive to chase it.

To save you the maths, 80,000/400 gives the same ratio as 32,000/160, although it should be remembered that these powers would be above the service power, even if the fuel consumption is real.

Finally, grab a copy of the book; it's a very worthwhile read.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

howardang said:


> I don't know whether my memory is playing tricks but the figure of 210 tons per day springs to mind for Atlantic Causeway - a 2nd Generation with ACL/Cunard around the early 1970's
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Howard


Howard's memory is pretty accurate, as I also sailed for sometime on the ACL ships in 1970/71. I have on record that they used 32 tons per watch which equates to 256 ton per day. Cheers, Chris


----------

